# Abbey's new haircut ~



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

What do you all think? Do you like the shorter ears on her or better long? I love the body!







I was scared to go so short but it looks sooo cute!!









Her old bob cut!
[attachment=8003:attachment]



New cut!
[attachment=8002:attachment]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She lOOOOks Adorable!!
She is so cute, I love it....

Beautiful!!

Andrea~[attachment=8004:attachment]


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

She looks soooo cute! I am a huge fan of short ears-- I think it makes them look so young!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Abbey is _so_ pretty - she looks adorable, no matter what the cut!

ginny & zoe & bela


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Abbey is one of my fav's...not matter how her hair is cut.
I like both cuts. The old bob cut is adorable too. She just has natural beauty.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

How could anyone choose between those two adorable photos? Both cuts are just precious on her. Really. Can we see more of her body? We just love lookin' at Abbey.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

She's so cute - both cuts look great on her!


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

You know Abbey's just so darn cute it's hard to pick! God what a face she has!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ah, how cute Abbey looks, great cut


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

> Abbey is _so_ pretty - she looks adorable, no matter what the cut!
> 
> ginny & zoe & bela[/B]



i agree








she is adoreable...


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

It's hard to choose, she's looks adorable in both cuts!


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

she looks great!!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

So cute!!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> How could anyone choose between those two adorable photos? Both cuts are just precious on her. Really. Can we see more of her body? We just love lookin' at Abbey.[/B]



Thank you all so much!!








I really can't decide either!







Here is a better shot of her body... she was wore out after her cut so I couldn't get her to stand up 'cause all she wanted to do was sleep!







I had her use a clipper & cut it to 1 inch.
[attachment=8011:attachment]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I agree with everyone else.Abby is a beauty in both pics.I had Boo's ears trimmed once to about the same length as Abbys 1st pic.& it just didn't work for me.But I love the shorter ears on Abby & Sparkey & the rest of the fluffbutts.Abbys a cutie for sure.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Georgia">My oh my i just adore Abbey








Any cut will suit her but you know how much i loveeee her first cut</span>


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I like the long ears in the first picture but I think it will only look good when they are very small and still puppy. In the second picture I like the shorter ears. it makes them look like small puppies again. Abby's pictures are always so cute. they belong in a magazine.


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

I used to have short ears on Tori and it looked adorable on her, though I perfer Kitas long, I think it depends on the dog. She is adorable eaither way, I like the body length.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She is beautiful in both cuts. I still love her little bobbed ears.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

With a face like that, how could you go wrong


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

honestly... Abbey would look adorable in ANY cut!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I love LOVE the new cut!! She is beautiful and I'm not just saying that. She is just truly stunning.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Absolutely darling . I LOVE the new haircut . Sarah


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

She is precious whatever the haircut. I LOVE her


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Who can pick one? She is cute in any cute.
Aimee


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Awww!!! She is adorable!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I can't pick one I love them both!!! She is such a doll. Though I guess I do like the ears better in the bottom pic.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I still love the photo you have of Abbey as your avatar... way too cute she is! Hmm but I think I like the shorter bob on her... what do I know?



enJOY!
Melanie


----------

